# BSNL evdo is very slow in my area. Please help ?



## RageshAntony (Feb 27, 2016)

I am using BSNL EVDO connection. I am living at Uthangudi ,  Madurai , Tamil Nadu . My problem is my connection is dead slow that is i am getting Transfer rate in downloads at 10-25 KBps , even in night time. Since the promised speed is 1 Mbps the transfer speed must be ~ 100 KBps. But I got this promised speed very rare that is twice or thrice in a month!! It takes 12 hrs to download 700 MB movie .

When I complaint to BSNL , they simply replying "We will clear the traffic congestion within 1 or 2 days". But for 4 months no solution. 

Since I am living in outskirts of city so there is no landline connection and bsnl already closed the WiMax service. There is no fibernet here. So the only choice is 3G services and EVDOs. 

I can't use 3G because my monthly download in 20 GBs. For that I have to pay above 2000 pm. 

So the only way is evdo for unlimited internet. 

Please suggest me how to speed up evdo OR suggest other alternatives the available in my place. .


----------

